# il ne faut pas - devoir, obligation, nécessité ?



## guniang

Bjr,
Quelles sont les significations de la phrase 'Il ne faut pas'? Est-ce que cela veut dire à la fois 'Il est interdit' et 'on n'est pas obligé à faire ça?'

Est-ce que la phrase 'Il ne faut pas consulter le médecin que si on est malade' est correcte?
Merci infiniment de votre aide.


----------



## Aoyama

> 'Il ne faut pas consulter le médecin que si on est malade'


'Il ne faut consulter le médecin que si on est malade'  sans* pas*.
Dans ce contexte = 'on n'est pas obligé *de* faire ça'.
Mais = 'Il est interdit' (ou plutôt "on est obligé(s)") est aussi possible :
-il ne faut pas voler
-il ne faut pas conduire sans permis de conduire
-il ne faut pas transporter des liquides dans l'avion


----------



## snarkhunter

Aoyama said:


> 'Il ne faut consulter le médecin que si on est malade' sans* pas*.
> Dans ce contexte = 'on n'est pas obligé *de* faire ça'.


J'ai bien peur de ne pouvoir être d'accord ici... _(désolé)_

Le sens de la phrase est bien "On ne *doit pas* consulter un médecin _que lorsqu'on_ est malade", i.e. _on doit le consulter à chaque fois qu'on en éprouve la nécessité_, et pas "seulement lorsqu'on est malade" : la présence de la négation "(ne...) pas" est donc ici tout à fait justifiée...


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, tu as raison (sans avoir peur ni être désolé) cette possibilité est pertinente, même si la tournure ne me semble pas très habituelle (mais possible). Je dirais plutôt : "il ne faut pas /on ne doit pas attendre d'être malade pour consulter un médecin".
Maintenant, mon hypothèse "on ne doit consulter un médecin _que lorsqu'on_ est malade" est une évidence, une lapalissade ...


----------



## Maître Capello

À la première lecture, j'ai immédiatement pensé comme Aoyama: que la phrase était incorrecte. L'explication de snarkhunter est toutefois possible en effet. Tout dépend du sens voulu!

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour répondre à la question posée, _il ne faut pas_ peut signifier deux choses différentes: 1º _il est interdit de_, 2º _il n'est pas nécessaire de_. Mais c'est bien sûr un seul des deux sens qui peut s'appliquer à la fois.


----------



## Aoyama

On peut aussi encore avoir :  "ce n'est pas seulement lorsqu'on est malade qu'on doit consulter un médecin". Ceci pour dire que même si la phrase proposée reste possible, elle choque au premier abord (ce que confirme Me. Ca). La tournure étant un peu vicieuse, il vaut mieux l'éviter.


----------



## Grop

_Il ne faut pas consulter le médecin si on n'est pas malade_, ou encore _Il ne faut consulter le médecin que si on est malade_.


----------



## Aoyama

Ce qui est ce que j'avais en tête dès le début ...


----------



## geostan

Si la phrase _In ne faut consulter le médecin que si on est malade_ a deux sens, doit-on en 
 deviner lequel?

Pour moi, la phrase est plus près d'une interdiction. Si on a le choix de le consulter ou pas, je dirais:
_On n'a besoin de consulter le médecin que si on est malade._


----------



## guniang

_Il ne faut pas consulter le médecin si on n'est pas malade_,  _Il ne faut consulter le médecin que si on est malade_, 				_On n'a besoin de consulter le médecin que si on est malade. _
Je ne ceomprends pas pourquoi on omet 'pas' dans ces phrases?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'y a pas de _pas_ parce qu'il n'y a pas de négation dans ces deux dernières phrases. En fait, le _ne_ va avec _que_ et indique une restriction (_ne…que_ = _seulement, uniquement_).

_Il *ne* faut consulter le médecin *que* si on est malade_. = _Il faut consulter le médecin *seulement* si on est malade_.


----------



## Aoyama

> _Il faut consulter le médecin *seulement* si on est malade_


mais on se rappellera l'autre hypothèse :
_Il *ne* faut *pas* consulter le médecin *seulement* si/lorsqu'/ on est malade._


----------



## azz

Est-ce que ces phrases sont toutes les deux acceptables?
a: Il ne faut pas être un juriste pour comprendre ce texte.
b; On ne doit pas être un juriste pour comprendre ce texte.

Je suis sûre que la première est bonne, mais j'ai des doutes sur la seconde.

Le sens est évidente: il n'est pas nécessaire d'être un juriste pour comprendre ce texte. Même ceux qui ne sont pas juristes peuvent comprendre ce texte.


Avec mes remerciements,
Azz.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont acceptables, mais la première est préférable à la seconde dans ce cas. Toutefois, comme le sens n'est pas un manque d'obligation, mais de nécessité, je dirais plutôt :

_Il n'y a pas besoin d'être juriste pour…_


----------



## snarkhunter

On peut même abréger la version proposée par MC en "Pas besoin d'être juriste pour...".

Alternatives plus "recherchées" :

 "Nul besoin d'être juriste pour..."

"Point n'est besoin d'être juriste pour..." (style très daté, toutefois, et donc plus vraiment utilisé)


----------



## zipp404

Nouvelle Question​
Je rouvre ce fil pour vous demander comment paraphraser l'expression « *mais il ne* le *faut pas* » dans le contexte décrit ci-dessous.

*Contexte*

À l'âge de treize ans, Marie-Antoinette raconte dans son journal intime le moment où elle et Éric, un domestique du palais qui soigne son cheval et dont elle tombe amoureuse, s’embrassent.
___​10 septembre 1769
« Je suis allée chevaucher ce matin avec Éric […] Nous traversâmes l’épaisse foret puis nous arrivâmes sur le bords d’un lac tranquille [...] Nous promenâmes les chevaux le long de la rive [...] Le ciel était couvert et, bientôt, quelques gouttes de pluie se mirent à étoiler la surface du lac.
— Venez ! Abritons-nous ici ! me dit Éric en m’entraînant dans un épais fourré. Je regardai Éric, n’attendant qu’une chose — qu’il m’embrasse — [...]
— Votre Majesté, chuchota-t-il, *je vous désire*, mais il ne le faut pas. *Je n’en ai pas le droit*. »


Je suppose que le pronom « le » fait référence à la phrase « je vous désir ».  

L'opposition « mais il ne le faut pas » pourrait=elle être paraphrasée par « mais cela ne doit pas être ainsi » ou bien par « mais cela ne devrait pas être possible » ?


----------



## Bezoard

Oui,_ il ne faut pas que je vous désire = je ne dois pas vous désirer = je n'ai pas le droit de vous désirer._


----------



## zipp404

Je comprends que le pronon  « le »  fait référence à « je vous désir » et que l'opposition « *mais il ne *le* faut pas* » signifie  _*il ne faut pas* que je vous désire._

Ma question est plutôt de savoir comment paraphraser l'expression avec le pronom « le »  *=>*  « mais il ne le faut pas ».

Le paraphrases  « mais cela ne doit pas en être ainsi » ou bien  « mais cela ne devrait pas être possible » sont-elles correctes ?


----------



## mlotpot

Plutôt "mais cela ne *devrait* pas être ainsi" (l'indicatif est impossible, puisque c'est ainsi), ou "mais je ne le devrais pas".

La clause "il ne le faut pas" pourrait aussi avoir un double sens : celui que vous avez noté, plus "il ne faut pas que nous passions à l'acte".


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas entièrement d'accord. Le conditionnel sous-entendrait qu'Éric manquerait de volonté, qu'il admettrait d'emblée qu'il conviendrait de ne pas le faire, mais qu'il serait suffisamment faible pour le faire tout de même. Or ce n'est pas ce qu'il dit. Il est lui-même convaincu que ce n'est pas une bonne chose ; il dit qu'il n'en a pas le droit. Même s'il va finir par céder aux avances de Marie-Antoinette, il emploie l'indicatif parce qu'à ce moment du récit, c'est encore quelque chose qu'il est convaincu qu'il ne *faut* pas faire, qu'il ne *doit* pas en être ainsi.

P.S.: Sans l'entier du contexte, on pourrait comprendre le pronom _le_ (dans _il ne le faut pas_) comme se référant au fait de l'embrasser plutôt que de la désirer.


----------



## zipp404

J'ai corrigé la caractérisation de ce que Marie Antoinette et Éric ont fait. Ils n'ont pas fait l'amour. Ils se sont simplement embrassés :

«  Je regardai Éric, n’attendant qu’une chose — qu’il m’embrasse — et me demandant si j’avais, moi, le courage de l’embrasser. 
— Votre Majesté, chuchota-t-il, *je vous désire*, *mais il ne le faut pas*. *Je n’en ai pas le droit*.
— Cette fois seulement, lui soufflai-je. Puis plus jamais.
Je m’assis dans la mousse épaisse et l’attirait à moi.  Il m'embrassa, encore et encore, et je pensais : « Je veux mourir, je ne peux supporter cette agitation, cette joie.  *Nous nous embrassâmes*, *encore et encore*, *mais ce fut tout*. *Il n’y eut rien de ce que* *père Kunibert*** appelait *« *fornication *». Éric fut très tendre ; il m'avoua qu'il m'aimait depuis fort longtemps.  Il me dit que j'étais belle, aimable, et qu'il n'était pas digne de tenir mon cheval— encore moins d'être mon amant. »

*le confesseur de Marie-Antoinette à Vienne


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord, dans ce cas le pronom _le_ ne peut que reprendre _je vous désire_.


----------

